# SE Exam Application - Does Your Validators Need to Be An SE?



## Manimani (Nov 13, 2021)

I work primary in Canada and have my PE. Although I meet all the project and experiences outlined in the application process, I am wondering if I need to have my validators be an SE to have my application approved. Only one of my validators have their MIStructE but all others have a P.Eng.

If anyone was in a similar boat or knows the process, I would appreciate the insight.


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (Nov 14, 2021)

It depends on the board. For example, in California your references need to be registered SE's in CA. Each state has different requirements, so I would check on their website before applying.


----------

